# cross-indexed



## stranger23

Pěkný den všem,

marně si lámu hlavu jak přeložit cross-indexed (ve významu přídavného jména). Našla jsem pouze význam odkazovat, ale ten mi do kontextu věty uplně nezapadá.

....TIRC maintained a library with cross-indexed medical and scientific papers from 2500 medical journals....

Díky moc.


----------



## werrr

Co třeba:

  *opatřený rejstříkem* (křížovým/odkazovým rejstříkem, rejstříkem křížových odkazů)
  *s rejstříkem*
  *včetně rejstříku*
  *a rejstřík*

Sám bych tu váhal spíše nad překladem slova „library“, nejlepší se mi zdá „fond“:

  _TIRC maintained a library with cross-indexed medical and scientific papers from 2500 medical journals_

  _TIRC udržoval(a/o?) fond lékařských a vědeckých článků z 2 500 lékařských časopisů včetně rejstříku křížových odkazů_


----------



## texpert

Manuály k počítačům běžně používají výraz "křížové odkazy", vhodnost pro jiné použití si netroufám odhadnout.


----------



## stranger23

díky všem za radu! Budu hloubat ještě dál - myslím, že musí existovat ještě nějaké přesnější slovo, než křížový odkaz.


----------

